# Husband hopes to use dead wife's embryos



## encore (May 27, 2004)

http://www.theage.com.au/national/fallingout-over-dead-womans-embryos-20090124-7p4l.html


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Very sad.

Don't they sign a consent form before any treatment in Australia like the one we have here where you have to indicate what you want to happen to your embryos after your death? Just wondering....

Minty


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

yes they did.  i read the entire article in the paper and in the last para they had a legal representative say something along the lines of whatever was on the consent form would pretty much be the final decision.  I've not seen anything since about what boxes they ticked.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

We signed a form relating to this.

In the instance of anything happening to DH, I would use any subsequent embryos as the problem lies with me and not only that but the whole goal for any embryos made by the two of us is for them to be implanted in me.
In the instance of anything happening to me, any embryos will be left to perish   This I do wonder about all the time but as of yet have not decided to change.

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

♥Saila♥ said:


> We signed a form relating to this.
> 
> In the instance of anything happening to DH, I would use any subsequent embryos as the problem lies with me and not only that but the whole goal for any embryos made by the two of us is for them to be implanted in me.
> In the instance of anything happening to me, any embryos will be left to perish  This I do wonder about all the time but as of yet have not decided to change.
> ...


We did the same thing- i still stand by that (not that we have any embies or are TTC)

x


----------



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

M J said:


> ♥Saila♥ said:
> 
> 
> > We signed a form relating to this.
> ...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

♥Saila♥ said:


> We signed a form relating to this.
> 
> In the instance of anything happening to DH, I would use any subsequent embryos as the problem lies with me and not only that but the whole goal for any embryos made by the two of us is for them to be implanted in me.
> In the instance of anything happening to me, any embryos will be left to perish  This I do wonder about all the time but as of yet have not decided to change.
> ...


This is what we've agreed to as well.....that I can use any embryos if, god forbit, DP and me were ever to split up or something happened to him.....whereas if the tables were turned, DP wouldn't be able to use the embryos and they would be allowed to perish.

Be interesting to see the outcome of this story.

N xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

we signed the form to say if anything happened to dh i would have 'custody' of the embryos - and if anything happened to me dh would also have 'custody' - and be able to implant them in a surrogate or future wife  

our reasoning was that they 'belonged' to both of us equally - and also we have very strong views personally on creating embryos and allowing to perish (we don't mind what other people do - for us personally this is our view) 

we ensured that we used all our embies before stepping off our tx journey so we would never have this dilema  

our clinic said it was very unusal for me to 'give' dh complete consent over our embryos - for some   reason they are often seen as the woman's 'property' or her perogative to decide what happens. i'm not sure what i think generally - but we made the right decision for us  

ritz


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I signed a form relating to using the sperm not sure if we did about embryos!!
L x


----------

